# New CA problem for me



## reddwil (Oct 4, 2012)

Been using the Stick Fast CA finish since it it came out with great results. However, the last 3 pens i made the past couple weeks have had issues. The finish goes on and polishs great. over the next couple days it looks like broken glass. Still smooth and shiny just the broken glass look. Im using the Stick Fast accelerator. Any Ideas?


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Oct 4, 2012)

if you can send some pictures it would be helpful


----------



## Lenny (Oct 4, 2012)

Name it "Broken Glass" and triple your asking price! :biggrin:

Was the wood absolutely dry? Maybe some other contaminant?


----------



## Randy Simmons (Oct 4, 2012)

The CA may just be getting old. I keep mine in the fridge, I had the same problem with an ugly finish awhile back and had to throw out half a bottle. I also quit using the accelerator. I just think about the universe for a few seconds. But yes, pics would help

Randy


----------



## reddwil (Oct 4, 2012)

Lenny said:


> Name it "Broken Glass" and triple your asking price! :biggrin:
> 
> Was the wood absolutely dry? Maybe some other contaminant?



Funny you say that Lenny, My wife said women pay good money to get there nails done that away.

This particular pen was a inlay kit. I turned and sanded as normal. Wiped clean with a dry towel and CA finished. The other two pens were amboyna and curly maple. Clear sunny days and warm in the shop.  To me, its either something I'm doing or maybe bad ca. Could it be a heat issue when buffing??


----------



## reddwil (Oct 4, 2012)

Not the best photo, but it shows the cracks.


----------



## Wingdoctor (Oct 4, 2012)

I had 3 pens like that also. They had been turned for a few weeks and as I was going through the inventory to pull out a sold pen I noticed one like what you have. I checked further and found 2 more. I dissassembled the pens and re-sanded and re-finished them. I had no further problems and I am also not sure why I got the cracked finish. The CA I used was not old, Stick Fast Brand, and I have not had another ones crack since. I wait 24 hours after CA application to sand and buff the finish.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Oct 5, 2012)

I understand that you are not happy with the finish but to me that looks awesome and unique. If I tried to do that on purpose I dont think I could. I had one pen a while back with a CA finish that came out with a wrinkled look. I thought it was a different look so I left it as is. The person that purchased it asked me to make a few more just like it and for the life of me I couldn't pull it off.


----------



## Dsanek (Jul 22, 2018)

The issue you mention is, I believe, inherent to Stickfast. I have always had a problem with the product.  If you look carefully, Stickfast also manufactures a “finishing” product that is packaged exactly like the normal CA.  I have spoken to John at Stickfast and he pointed that out.  I use HotStuff with excellent results and use Stickfast for, well, nothing.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dale Allen (Jul 22, 2018)

It looks to me like the wood expanded for some reason and the CA, being brittle, cracked in response.
I've been using stik fast for years and have never had one do that.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 22, 2018)

Maybe Kent will stop by and mention what happened 6 years ago and how he corrected it.


----------

